# Your First ever 40k mini.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

It was mentioned on another thread about older models and the prices and it got me trying remember what the first 40k miniature I bought was and how much I paid.
I honestly cannot remember at the moment what I got first but.........

What was the first 40k mini you ever bought?
How much did you pay? (If you can remember.)


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

First miniature for 40k was the last vertion of the DA captain with the helm of feathers and i cost me £ 2.00

The first model for fantasy was the old old old old old old norse dwarf models! I have no idea how much they cost me then i bought miners after that


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

First 40K min for me was a generic chaos terminator. Still have it, albeit in pieces currently


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

My first mini's were a box of 5 marines when they used to cost £5, you lot might remember those days *sigh*


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

box of RTB01 marines.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

my first model was a 3rd ed space marine with a rocket launcher. i thought it looked cool.

still have it somewhere


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

A Marine squad for 3rd edition with ten terminator honours shoulder pads because I thought I'd make that my chapter badge (I know I know!).

Those guys were dark angels for a couple of years but transferred into the red scorpions where they continue to serve. (Albeit once a year).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Mine was the old paint sets where you got the basic paints and a squad. I orginalyl had them painted up as Crimson Fists but repainted them as Ultramarines.

I have no idea where he is now.

Ah good times. *Wipes Tear*


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Over ten years ago and It was the only model I brought at that time, cool looking space marine Jetbike type model. Haven't got a clue where It ended up though? :?


----------



## blessed knight (Feb 27, 2007)

mine was the original space marine model. for about 50p. Thats over 20 years ago now. 

God I feel old now! :lol:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

bit of my RTB01s are still in my bits box... good times...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

My first ever 40k mini was a necron warrior that was from the 12 man box set which at the time was £15.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

The first 40K models I ever purchased were three plastic Tyranid Warriors, the kind that had oval heads and, for lack of a better word, stingers. You know, I remember thinking they looked kinda goofy even back then. Their buckteeth and boneswords are safely stashed away in a shoebox somewhere in my closet, shamefully hiding their garish glossy-orange paintjobs from the world.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

the first 40k model i ever bought was a broadside battlesuit and it cost me $55 NZ. it is now in pieces and spread across a few mates houses 

the first army unit i bought, like the ffirst unit for a long standing army was a necron battle force, the first model i built was a necron warrior whcih is no win my frends army


----------



## Erikman (Jan 3, 2007)

Mine were some old Gorka Morka boyz but I've since lost them all.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i got 3 ork boyz and 4 dwarf longbeards as a birthday present along with issue 164 of wd. I still have the dwarfs


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

ISSUE 164! that's actually amazing, that was my first WD too! possibly the best issue ever!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The first models I bought were probably the RTB01 Marines.

The first WD I bought was about issue 110 ( It was one with a purple border and marine colour schemes in side.) 

My local Games Workshop used to do promotions where the person who bought in the earliest WD would win a box set or some such. There was a chap who kept winning with an issue 4. 
The store manager was getting a bit bored of the same person winining this ( espeacially since it was about the only time the guy went in.)
So I borrowed my Uncles copy of this








Never saw the guy again :lol:


----------



## Seabovine (Apr 20, 2007)

My first ever 40k mini(s) were a box of Ork Boyz.

Four left now because my brothers kept ruining them, would of had a battle force, but my brother stepped in and wanted to get some SM


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Eldar Guardians, with lasguns.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I loved, and still love, the old metal Chaos Marines. Also, something about the phrase "Chaos sorcerer" really mad me like 40k.

Odd I didnt go Chaos, my first mini(s) was a bunch of DE warriors.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm pretty new to this, so my first was a plastic cadian guardsmen. I failed to read the dex before I assembled them though, so the first guy I put together had a voxcaster and a nade launcher, which is illegal. :| I painted him before I figured that out, so he just sits on my shelf and kinda chills, while my other guys actually get played. :mrgreen: 

My first GW mini at all was a blister with like ten warmaster scale ogres, for an orcs and goblins army.

Got it for free actually. I had a coupon for a free item under ten dollars. And I have no idea where they are.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

My first mini's were a squad of second edition Death Guard, with the stupid static stance and the damn knife being held out at a useless combat position. I painted em up Imperial Fists and found out I was a moron shortly after. yay noobs.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

I don't remember what my first 40K mini was, as back in the day, there were a lot of hand-me-downs and swaps. I know most of my army came from *Space Hulk* box sets, for example, but I must have got my (plastic) Guardsmen and (metal) Patriarch from somewhere. Probably gifts.

The first miniature I actually remember buying for myself was the 2nd Ed Ghazghkull figure, back when I had two armies on the go. What a horrible miniature that was, and is.


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

the first mini i think i bought for myself was a shokk attack gun in its first lead form, i think it cost me an almighty £1.50


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Oh I love the Shokk Attack Gun. Is that still in the rules?

I think I had the same miniature. This one:









£1.50 for that (and a Snotling base, iirc). Back when the hobby was almost affordable. :wink:


----------



## yvaN_ehT_nioJ (May 24, 2007)

I'm very new to 40k so the first miniature I got was a SM with a boltgun.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

my oldest memory of my miniatures was a squad of space dwarves, i think they called them squats and an old style rhino. think i bought the lot off my mate for a curly wurly :lol:


----------



## mattjgilbert (Feb 28, 2007)

torealis said:


> box of RTB01 marines.


Same here I think. My memory is failing....


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

First mini I bought that I used for 40k (I know that wasn't what you asked, but there are many potential answers to the question...) was an old (pre-slotta?) Amazon with a bolt-pistol, probably 5 for £2 or some such in about '87... the first minis I bought specifically for 40k were some Judge Dredd Riot Judges I thought I could use as Imperial Guard (probably £2.50 for 3 or something)... the first 40k mini I owned was the old Space Marine with Heavy Weapon, but I didn't buy him... sadly all gone now.

In short, I can't remember. 

The first 40k mini I bought specifically to play 40k was probobly on ebay, as I've only recently started playing again (have kids, kids! It's a great excuse for playing with toys!)


----------

